# Gesucht: Konstrukteur (m/w) im Großraum Düsseldorf



## Helbako (24 Oktober 2011)

Ihre Herausforderung in dieser Position:



Entwicklung kostenoptimierter Aufbau- und Verbindungskonzepte sowie Auslegung und Konstruktion mechanischer Komponenten für elektronische Steuergeräte der Automobilindustrie und Berücksichtigung branchentypischer Standards
Optimierung der Konstruktion unter Berücksichtigung von Umwelteinflüssen undHandhabung in der Fahrzeugumgebung
Durchführung von Bauraumuntersuchungen
Bewertung von Konstruktionsvorschlägen hinsichtlich Machbarkeit, Durchführung von Risikoabschätzungen einzelner Lösungsmöglichkeiten und Abstimmungen mit Kunden und Lieferanten
Erstellung und Berechnung von Befestigungs- und Toleranzkonzepten



Ihr Profil:



Erfolgreich abgeschlossenes Studium Maschinenbau oder Technikerausbildung mit einschlägiger Erfahrung
Mind. 3 Jahre Berufserfahrung in der Automobilindustrie
Tiefgehende Kenntnisse in der Auslegung und Konstruktion von Gehäuseteilen, Steckverbindern, Kontakten und deren Werkstoffen
Versierter Umgang mit CATIA V5 und strukturierte Arbeitsweise
Selbstverständlicher Umgang mit den gängigen Normen internationaler Automobilhersteller
Bereitschaft Verantwortung zu übernehmen, Flexibilität und Teamfähigkeit
Sichere Deutsch- und sehr gute Englischkenntnisse
Kenntnis fertigungstechnischer Aspekte



Wünschenswert:



Grundkenntnisse elektronischer Bauelemente
Erfahrung im Anforderungsmanagement mit DOORS



Wenn Sie unsere Teams begeistern und unsere Fachleute beeindrucken möchten, können Sie sich *>> hier online bewerben <<*


HELBAKO GmbH
Herr Christian Qual
Weilenburgstr. 30
42579 Heiligenhaus
www.helbako.de


----------

